# Stray Female German Shepherd Needs Home



## jenrichichi (Aug 19, 2010)

PB Nala was found at the end of July in a Philadelphia Playground. When no one came to claim her, she went into foster care. Her foster care people spayed her, got her up-to-date on shots, flea treated her and got her up to a healthy weight. She now in need of a permanent home. Nala has huge up ears and is just adorable.
She has been living with 3 and 6 year old boys and one other dog. She adores other dogs and, like a typical shepherd, likes to stay close to her family.
Nala is available now through a local rescue (I can be contacted for the info.) and we are looking for a home with some German Shepherd experience. The rescue performs a home-check and asks for a vet reference.
Nala is active, friendly, knows basic commands and is housebroken all due to her foster family.
PLEASE contact me if you can give this special dog find a permanent home. Nala is an urgent placement.:help:. [email protected] for more information.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If you can provide pictures it helps greatly towards getting people interested.


----------



## jenrichichi (Aug 19, 2010)

*PHOTO OF NALA - GS Available for Adoption*


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Do you have a link to her petfinder page or anything like that? Why is she urgent?


----------



## jenrichichi (Aug 19, 2010)

If you go to Welcome to All Things Pawssible Animal Rescue - you will find her. We have her in foster care (we are the volunteers) but are not able to keep the foster beyond next weekend. Atpar does not have any volunteers that can take over the foster at this time so we are eager to get her placed asap.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

uh...so what happens to her after that if suitable placement isn't found? She gets dumped in a shelter?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is she listed on petfinder? GSR-SP, SASRA both do courtesy posts. You could also contact Main Line Animal Rescue.


----------



## jenrichichi (Aug 19, 2010)

Rerun said:


> uh...so what happens to her after that if suitable placement isn't found? She gets dumped in a shelter?


She will NOT get dumped in a shelter. When she was found back in July, I took her so she wouldn't end up in our high-kill shelter. We spend money spaying her, getting her medically well (she had cuts all over her paws), flea treated etc. and took very good care of her and and now have been trying to find her a home for over a month.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

As suggested by Jax, you might have better luck if you ask the local GSD rescues to courtesy post her for you to get the attention of people looking specifically for GSDs.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

jenrichichi said:


> She will NOT get dumped in a shelter. When she was found back in July, I took her so she wouldn't end up in our high-kill shelter. We spend money spaying her, getting her medically well (she had cuts all over her paws), flea treated etc. and took very good care of her and and now have been trying to find her a home for over a month.


I understand that. However, given that you said her placement was urgent and that you could not keep her in your agency past next weekend since there was no foster home available, I was simply wondering what was going to happen to her after next weekend should a suitable home not be found. Still wondering.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

She is very pretty young lady, where is she located right now?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

jenrichichi said:


> If you go to Welcome to All Things Pawssible Animal Rescue - you will find her. We have her in foster care (we are the volunteers) but are not able to keep the foster beyond next weekend. Atpar does not have any volunteers that can take over the foster at this time so we are eager to get her placed asap.


Kay she is here. 

Placements ASAP are sometimes not the best placements. I think it was good to come to a GSD board and get information - and to post her on GSD rescue sites as a courtesy post.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I cross posted to my facebook page. Hope it helps find her a home.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Is there a rescue that is stepping up for her? I would love to foster her. Does that help at all.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Kay13411 said:


> Is there a rescue that is stepping up for her? I would love to foster her. Does that help at all.


Sounds like that will help, they have to find someone else to take her after the weekend. Did you try to connect to the facebook page?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She's a pretty girl. She appears to be a mix IMHO. I hope she finds a good, loving home.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't see any aspect of that dog whatsoever that makes her appear to be a mix.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I sent a message to the original poster, hope to hear something soon. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## jenrichichi (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking for someone to take over the foster or the perfect family. Last resort would be to kennel her while we are away but we are eager to get her placed asap.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

spoke with the Jen, then original poster, about Nala last night, and I spoke with the rescue also. There is one other person that is interested in her, and they live closer to the rescue. So will wait and see what happens.


----------

